

Good ticket system for startup? - Amfy

I'm currently, as many of you, working on my first startup. Things are getting better and better, but now I think I should better have some kind of ticket system for communicating with customers, etc.<p>Now I could use some system like OTRS, Kayako, Request Tracker - or an hosted one like Zen Desktop.<p>What would HN recommend me?
======
busterarm
Having worked with more ticketing systems than I can count, the only ones I've
ever worked with that were effective were completely developed in house to
meet the specific business' needs.

I hate to advise that, but that's just my experience with it. That said, your
need is only in proportion to how much your tickets/communication with
customers affects your revenue.

~~~
Amfy
Thanks for your feedback - have now installed OTRS and give it a try. Let us
see how good it will work.

------
mediagearbox
I personally prefer osTicket. I have not tried OTRS but I have used Kayako
which isn't too bad either.

------
Amfy
Not really related: But if someone is interested: I'm building an anycasted
dns service.

------
win_ini
Zendesk is OK, You can also try Freshdesk.com which has a fairly well-featured
system.

~~~
Amfy
Thanks for your feedback - have now installed OTRS and give it a try. Let us
see how good it will work.

My second choice would be Zendesk, so, yea :)

Freshdesk looks good as well, will also have a look at it. Thanks.

